# Foundation that doesnt rub off?



## hushabye (May 14, 2007)

Im looking for a full coverage, oil-free foundation that doesnt rub off easily. My PX, lancome and revlon foundations rub off on EVERYTHING and its getting annoying. Recs or suggestions please?


----------



## angellove (May 14, 2007)

def. MAC studio fix fluid


----------



## hushabye (May 14, 2007)

Eh, im not a fan of MAC foundations. thanks tho


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 14, 2007)

Revlon Colorstay, Estee Lauder Double Wear, and MAC Studio Fix Fluid all should not rub off on anything and should last all day.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 14, 2007)

I second the double wear. I haven't tried it but I've heard that it's really hard to wash off so it should stay put.

Powder foundation should be hard to rub off as well.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Revlon Colorstay, Estee Lauder Double Wear, and MAC Studio Fix Fluid all should not rub off on anything and should last all day.



Estee Lauder Double Wear is GREAT! And it isnt too heavy but gives excellent coverage! I need waterproof makeup remover to get that sucker off!!


----------



## hushabye (May 14, 2007)

Ive tried both the revlon and MAC so i guess ill check out estee lauder then!! thanks


----------



## reginaalear (May 14, 2007)

I agree with Estee Lauder Double Wear. I've tried MAC, Px, and Revlon but I always come back to Estee Lauder DW!


----------



## chocobon (May 14, 2007)

MAC SFF is great!


----------



## semantje (May 14, 2007)

try l'oreal's infallible. it worked for me


----------



## Wism (May 14, 2007)

And you said you've tried Revlon? Hmmm.... what about the colorstay? I have bad scarring on my cheeks and have tried tons of department store foundation looking for something that wouldnt show my scars half way through my day, Colorstay practically stuck to my face (which BTW is very oily), its the first thing and only thing I've tried that did not budge, I can rub my face and have nothing on my fingers....but maybe you do a lot of strenuous activity?


----------



## MissMaryMac (May 14, 2007)

Max Factor Lasting Performance works pretty well. I don't use it though because I felt as if my face wasn't getting enough air.


----------



## hushabye (May 14, 2007)

Yeah it was the colorstay. I dont believe i do any strenuous activity....Also, it was so thick and it broke me out


----------



## tajameka (May 14, 2007)

hey grl! i kno wat u mean by foundation rubbing off everywhere! it sucks because im african american so when it rubs off, it looks like mud..or poop! i find that mineral foundations do not rub off as much as liquid/creme foundations.

i think im goin to try the EL DW soon though


----------



## peachie (May 15, 2007)

You can try Boots No7 Stay Perfect Foundation in Walnut.


----------



## VintageGardinia (May 15, 2007)

I find the best long lasting foundation for me is Ultima II Wonderwear, even better then Revlon imho.


----------



## tajameka (May 28, 2007)

today, i was playin wit my makeup n decided randomly to set my cream foundation with Maybelline shine control loose powder in medium. when first applied, it was too light for my skin..but after blending a bit it matched my skin really good! it made my face look so smooth and soft..i was like WOW. n then i decided to rub it off with toilet paper to see if it comes off easily. N IT DIDNT! my makeup was set..so now i dont need to buy a new foundation. i just figured out that all i needed was powder to set my makeup.!.

maybe u cud try that.


----------



## yumemiru (May 28, 2007)

Ever tried to put thermal water on top of your makeup to fix it/seal it? On really heated days when i still have to wear tons of makeup, i always use the thermal walter to seal it so it doesn't run on me. Even if i sweat, it's still okay, just might have to use oil absorbing sheets, but only sometimes.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 28, 2007)

MAC SFF and Revlon Colorstay. Those are the only ones I have found.


----------



## susan111 (May 28, 2007)

Double wear, doesn't budge on me at all! (everything melts on me, even supposedly budgeproof makeup) But I don't really use mine cuz the Sa gave me the complete wrong color! lol


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (May 29, 2007)

Estee Lauder Double Wear


----------



## peanut_butter_j (May 30, 2007)

I dont know if someone posted this already but try a primer it might help.


----------



## jessicadakota77 (May 30, 2007)

mineral foundations


----------

